# Vivir en el culo del mundo



## dec-sev

Hola:

—Hola, Ricky. Deberías probarlo tú también.
—¿Por qué? ¿*Vivir en el culo del mundo* tiene algún encanto especial?
(_Los hombres que no aman a los mujeres_ de Stieg Larsson).

Contexto:
El nombre se ve obligado a trasladarse desde la capital a un pueblo pequeño. 
¿Cómo diríais la parte en negritas en alemán?


----------



## jordi picarol

Tal como es palabra por palabra,es decir: am Arsch der Welt wohnen.
Saludos
Jordi
PS AM,pero culo es culo


----------



## Geviert

Hola dec-sev,

yo diría _*am *Arsch der Welt_ o simplemente _am Ende der Welt_.


----------



## Liana

Geviert said:


> Hola dec-sev,
> 
> yo diría _*am *Arsch der Welt_ o simplemente _am Ende der Welt_.


Richtig!


----------



## dec-sev

Vielen Dank!


----------



## TheChabon

¿El original será en sueco, supongo? La redacción de la pregunta '¿vivir en el culo del mundo tiene algún encanto especial?' me suena incómoda en español. Me sonaría más natural '¿hay algún encanto especial en vivir en el culo del mundo?' [Capaz '¿te parece que vivir en el culo del mundo tenga…?'] . Es sutil pero ese texto (me) suena a obvia traducción, o redactado en español por alguien que se la pasa leyendo y pensando en inglés (no estoy seguro de si alemán o sueco). 

No es el tema de la pregunta pero capaz venga a cuento, porque capaz la expresión del germánico sueco original resulte más directa, o de traducción más inequívoca, también con 'el culo del mundo'.


----------

